# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Cure for stretch marks!

## 03733+$

Ive been getting stretch marks and I really dont like them I did the normal search for stretch marks and tried the lotion and the cold cream, even the moo cream from wally world!

But I decided that I would try some neosporin Because it is for healing cuts so why wouldnt it heal stretch marks?

So I tried it!  :Big Grin:  

It worked the best out of all of the above!

----------


## RageControl

anyone else try it? Mine ar getting so bad the ones in my armpits are starting to reach the middle of my pec. I didnt mind em when the were tucked in the corner now there starting find there way out to the middle of my chest!  :Cry:

----------


## Tedmax195

> _Originally posted by 03733+$_ 
> *
> But I decided that I would try some neosporin Because it is for healing cuts so why wouldnt it heal stretch marks?
> 
> So I tried it!  
> 
> It worked the best out of all of the above!*


Are you seriuos 03733+$ i will give that a try if i ever have stretch marks to deal with we will see after this cycle . :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DevilsDeity

anyone ever use 
http://get-rid-of-stretch-marks.com/ DermaCell K
or 
http://www.stretch-mark-removal-cream.com/ STRIAE

----------


## Jphill1301

Try some coco butter cream

----------


## 03733+$

I have tried coco butter as a lotion!

DevilsDeity Iv never tried those product before but Ill stay with the neosprorin!

----------


## canadian_mofo

Wait so the neosporin actually got rid of them??? Or prevented them from getting larger. If it gets rid of them thats just amazing gonna try it myself. How long till you noticed them dissapearing, and how many times a day did you apply it??

----------


## Carlos_E

bump

----------


## Neo

> _Originally posted by canadian_mofo_ 
> *Wait so the neosporin actually got rid of them??? Or prevented them from getting larger. If it gets rid of them thats just amazing gonna try it myself. How long till you noticed them dissapearing, and how many times a day did you apply it??*


It doesn't get rid of them....it fades them out pretty well. Tanning helps fade them too.

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by RageControl_ 
> *anyone else try it? Mine ar getting so bad the ones in my armpits are starting to reach the middle of my pec. I didnt mind em when the were tucked in the corner now there starting find there way out to the middle of my chest! *


I hate those damn ones in the armpits. I don't think anything can get rid of them

----------


## SAC

i got "one" in between my shoulder and chest and i'm loving it. sorry i know this isn't what you wanted to hear.

----------


## RageControl

...


> I hate those damn ones in the armpits. I don't think anything can get rid of them



I posted a pic of mine in the members photo section . Go take a look  :Smilie:

----------


## Gardo

> _Originally posted by SAC_ 
> *i got "one" in between my shoulder and chest and i'm loving it. sorry i know this isn't what you wanted to hear.*


Loving it?!?! If I could, I'd be more than glad to give you mine!

----------


## canadian_mofo

Hey is neosporin the same as polysporin??

----------


## Tystick

Hey I have those damn thing on my ass, chest, shoulders everywhere damit! So I read that during pregnancy mothers are encoraged to rub Vitamin E oil on there Stomachs to prevent and remove stretch marks. I had some Vit E gelcaps around so I tried it. I squezed that stuff out and put it on my marks. They seemed to be almost gone by the next day. however they came back! I think the trick is to use it regularly. I have done this and some lighten up and others disappear. Just my .02 hope it helps!

----------


## VitaminT2

how long does it take to notice a difference 03733+$?

----------


## vinh

My arms have so much strech marks.. it looks like im camaflage for war on mars.. red and purple and silver... yuck...

half my arm is cover.. inner side of bicep.. and got to where my arm meets chest...  :Frown:

----------

